# Background for my 5ft tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm making a BG for my 5ft which will eventually house some cichlids...It is in the tank waiting but i thought i'd catch you up to where it is now, for those interested anyway lol

Beginnings


Spray foam added


In tank to check size


1st layer of render


2nd layer of render


3rd layer of render


Detailed 


Siliconed in ready for joins to be rendered


Now, a lesson learned, write down your oxide/render/water ratios. I had to do a new batch up and cover quite a bit of the BG as i couldnt get the colour to match to my satisfaction.

So joins are now done and it will be detailed tonight (and a new pic), then it needs to sit until the sealer comes back into stock.

So stay tuned for more updates


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Hi Alasse, welcome to TFK... i really like the BG... its very cool


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and warm welcome
i look forward to seeing how this goes :-D


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

This is an awesome project! Thanks for sharing your progress with us - I can't WAIT to see the next step(s) and watch it go into a tank!!! Please keep us posted - and welcome to TFK! ^__^


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

On the home stretch now!! Waiting to be sealed (excuse reflections on glass)


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow!
Excellent project thanks for posting. I love seeing pics of diy projects, even though I'm not talented enough to even attempt craftwork like that.
Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I so wanna seal this, but i need help to carry it outside (fumes not good, for human, furkids, and finkids) so i need to wait til my hubby is home


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hope he won't be too long then….i really don't like waiting for people
when i want to do something.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I've waited this long a bit longer wont kill me lol

Good things come to those who wait so they say


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks real good,it is all coming together rather nice.I agree about the patience in the hobby...and in life.
I look forward to seeing it wet.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Update: The tank is now outside, laying on its back. Monday i will start sealing, i don't think i will get the last coat on until Tues, as it has to have at least 4 hours between coats. But it on its way to being done....finally


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck :-D


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

1 coat on.....2 more to go (4 hours drying in between coats). Loving how easy it is to apply, and how easy it is to remove overspray (did a test area lol, but tank is not fully cleaned up yet)



In tank looking from one end to the other


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it's coming along nicely,looks very realistic i think. :-D


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job. Where did you hide the heater and filter intakes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks 

All running gear (filters/powerheads/heaters/etc go in behind the wall at the corner (both corners are equip ready so i can run 2 canisters if i want)


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Tank has now had all sealing coats done. YAY!!

Have just done the 1st coat of black on back and sides of tank, i can see the end in sight lol


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

We have pics!!

The now painted back (very exciting i know lol....not)


The inside now fully sealed (it will lighten up a bit under tank lights)


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow that looks really good! Love it....


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

That looks amazing  make sure you post some pictures when you get fishes


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't moved the tank back inside as yet. 

While waiting for my tank movers i've decided to paint the stand this weekend, and move the tank to another room of the house (easier to do now than once fully set up lol)

Hopefully it will get wet this weekend!


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok update time

Decided i wanted to paint the stand black, just finished that lol, Now just waiting for it to dry so that the stand/tank can be placed in the new spot (which is all ready and waiting). The new tanks that will be going underneath will hopefully be finalized this week also

On a roll now lol

*In regards to its new spot - I've decided to move it due to the weight that will be on the floor along the wall it was sitting. There is another large tank beside it there and their combined weight would be close to 1 ton, makes me nervous on floor boards. So to give me piece of mind, it is moving to another part of the house.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Stand is in place (i can move that on my own), now just gotta wait for my hubby and son to be home at the same time to move the tank


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

The stand painted and waiting


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Soooooo, guess what......



Yep finally, the tank is now inside. I just gotta do a glass wipe (some oxide on it) and make sure its somewhat level and then i can fill er up!


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

So substrate in and filled


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would be proud of that job,looks great. I bet your aquarium friends are envious.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I absolutely love it....very happy with how its turned out.

Had some enquiries from others wanting me to make them one lol. I am making another smaller one for myself starting next week....

I dropped a few cherries in it last night, they are still going and doing quite well it seems, so no toxic things in there. They'd have dropped dead within minutes if there was anything leaching, so getting more confident the sealer is doing a mighty fine job.

Will drag out the testing kit soon and get some base stats happening. Will drop the water out tomorrow, and refill. Will pick up a powerhead so i can turn the heater on. Gotta pick up some more media, will then seed the new canister and get things kicking along


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it looks fab ! i'm sooo looking forward to watching this :-D


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Started adding a bit of decor, wont be very much. Will be adding some plants to this at some stage. Added about 30-40 endlers and about 10 cherry shrimp (yep these will become food for the final inhabitants smile.png

The new tanks underneath


I priced a new canister for this today, pricey, but more than able to do the job. Just gotta save up the pennies to buy it lol


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Update on this tank: Nowhere near finished, will change a bit once more wood like the original piece is found. But a bit more added to pretty it up some


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it's coming along so nicely :-D


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Updated pic


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i think the colour of the Angels looks even better against their background :-D


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep thats why i was chasing platinums, i will be adding more when i can get my hands on some


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Update


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

6 new platinum angels have been ordered and should arrive within the week


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Aiming for a couple pair? Or a trio?


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Display only


----------

